# Transformers 4: Dreharbeiten des Action-Films aufgenommen - Kinostart 2014



## gingerhead (14. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers 4: Dreharbeiten des Action-Films aufgenommen - Kinostart 2014* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Transformers 4: Dreharbeiten des Action-Films aufgenommen - Kinostart 2014


----------



## H3LLNuN (14. Juni 2013)

> - und diesmal sogar in 3D!


Teil 3 lief doch auch schon in 3D


----------



## Hasselrot (14. Juni 2013)

Das war kein echtes 3D, nur konvertiertes. Letzteres sieht nicht so schön/spektakulär aus.


----------



## OutsiderXE (14. Juni 2013)

Auf der Seite realorfake3d.com ist T3 auf der Fake-Seite. Das verwundert mich, da ich ihn sehr gerne in 3D gesehen habe obwohl ich das sonst nur bei Ausnahmetiteln mache die extra mit/für die Technik gedreht wurden. Und ich fand das 3D sah schon sehr gut aus.

... Während ich das hier schreibe, hab ich ein Itnerview gefunden in dem Michel Bay sagte dass sie während der Produktion auf echtes 3D umgestiegen sind.

Also bin so schlau wie vor 5 Minuten


----------



## Hasselrot (14. Juni 2013)

Hast du denn schon echtes 3D gesehn?
Ich fand die 3D Effekte in Transformers 3 eigentlich recht "langweilig". Leider hatte mein Kino keine 2D Version im Angebot :/

Der Unterschied ist (grob gesagt):
-In fake 3D Filmen sehn die Objekte zwar schon einigermaßen dreidimensional aus, allerdings passiert alles auf gefühlten 2 Ebenen (Vordergrund und Hintergrund). Es bleibt also alles auf der Leinwand kleben.

-In echten 3D Filmen hat man das Gefühl, dass sich die Objekte auch tatsächlich von der Leinwand lösen und (je nach Situation) in deine Richtung schweben/fliegen/wasauchimmer.

Gut, es gibt Leute die da nicht so drauf achten. Bei manchen Filmen kommt Real 3D z.B. auch nicht so gut rüber (weil es nicht viel zum hervorheben gibt, was vor allem bei "Schwafelfilmen" der Fall ist ). Richtig krass ist der Unterschied aber bei Filmen, die primär für 3D gedreht wurden, oder eben sehr viel Wert drauf gelegt wurde. 

Ich glaub es war damals sogar Michael Bay, der sich speziell gegen die 3D Technik ausgesprochen hat, weswegen erst T3 erst im Nachhinein in 3D umgewandelt wurde.


----------



## UthaSnake (15. Juni 2013)

Muss das für ein Filmemacher nicht irgendwann ermüdend sein immer und immer wieder den selben Film abzuliefern?


----------



## Bonkic (15. Juni 2013)

ich 'musste' mir mal die teile 1 und 2 anschauen: meine fresse, was für ein müll!
ich bin kein großer kinogänger zugegeben, aber die beiden streifen dürften ohne frage zu den schlechtesten actionfilmen aller zeiten zählen, was nicht zuletzt am vermutlich schlechtesten hauptdarsteller aller zeiten liegen dürfte.


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (17. Juni 2013)

Hast nicht viele Action Filme gesehen wah 
Sage nur: World Invasion: battle Los Angeles


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juni 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich 'musste' mir mal die teile 1 und 2 anschauen: meine fresse, was für ein müll!
> ich bin kein großer kinogänger zugegeben, aber die beiden streifen dürften ohne frage zu den schlechtesten actionfilmen aller zeiten zählen, was nicht zuletzt am vermutlich schlechtesten hauptdarsteller aller zeiten liegen dürfte.


 
Michael Bay ist doch der "amerikanische Uwe Boll", der macht doch nur so Filme


----------



## soranPanoko (18. Juni 2013)

hhhm nachdem man in teil 3 so ziemlich alle decepticons gekillt hat, kann man sich fragen, wies nun weitergehen soll


----------



## Spike (3. August 2013)

das erste bild in eurer galeire ist doch nciht von transformer. Sieht eher nach Avatar - Die legende von Aang aus.

Wird sicher lustig wenn se die beiden filme mixen würden ;D XD


----------



## soranPanoko (4. August 2013)

Das erste bild ist ein verbrechen


----------



## Zeus18 (4. August 2013)

Oh Gott. Noch ein Teil kommt raus! Ich dachte der dritte wäre der letzte!


----------



## MichaelG (5. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Michael Bay ist doch der "amerikanische Uwe Boll", der macht doch nur so Filme



Daher graut mir davor, daß Bay Episode VII von Star Wars drehen soll.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. August 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daher graut mir davor, daß Bay Episode VII von Star Wars drehen soll.


 
äh, nein?!


----------



## soranPanoko (5. August 2013)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daher graut mir davor, daß Bay Episode VII von Star Wars drehen soll.


 
Dass soll Abrams machen, was auch ncht viel bessser ist... (naja wenigstens nimt er sich diesmal etwas vor, was er auch mag... Jemanden auf Star Trek loslassen, der Star trek nicht mag konnte ja nur für die alten Star Trek fans schief gehen...)


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Dass soll Abrams machen, was auch ncht viel bessser ist... (naja wenigstens nimt er sich diesmal etwas vor, was er auch mag... Jemanden auf Star Trek loslassen, der Star trek nicht mag konnte ja nur für die alten Star Trek fans schief gehen...)


 
ja ja, wir haben ja schon oft gesehen das dummerweise diese "Fans" nur Star Trek nie gesehen haben! Oder wie will man erklären das man Dinge am Film kritisiert die in TOS entweder auch vorgekommen sind oder sogar noch schlimmer waren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Dass soll Abrams machen, was auch ncht viel bessser ist... (naja wenigstens nimt er sich diesmal etwas vor, was er auch mag... Jemanden auf Star Trek loslassen, der Star trek nicht mag konnte ja nur für die alten Star Trek fans schief gehen...)


 Und wieder geht das fadenscheinige Argument um, dass nur jene Leute sich für den Regieposten eignen, die linientreue ST-Fans sind und der erzkonservativen Fanbase in den Hintern kriechen. Super, Ingo !


----------



## MichaelG (5. August 2013)

Ähm Jungs, lesen ist nicht gerade Eure Stärke. Ich rede von STAR WARS nicht von Star Trek  Ist aber trotzdem Abrahams.

Übrigens: Ich finde den Star Trek Reboot gerade richtig gut. Dieses Genre gehörte entstaubt. Und die Darstelle spielen die jüngeren Kirk, Spock und Co. richtig gut. Das brauchte das Franchise dringend als die gähnende Wiederholung bekannter Fakten.

Jetzt noch ein Reboot von Enterprise NX als Serie wäre 1a. Aber ohne den schwachsinnigen temporalen kalten Krieg.#

Da aber Abrahams bei Star Trek ausgestiegen ist hoffe ich insgeheim darauf, daß Nolan als Nachfolger kommt. Daß er Filmperlen drauf hat zeigt ja die Batman-Triologie und da insbesondere The Dark Knight.


----------



## svd (5. August 2013)

Ach, Bild 1 passt schon dazu, der Shyamalan kann auch keine Filme machen. (Zur Erinnerung, das ist der Inder, der nicht die Eier gehabt hat, die Rolle des Avatar mit einem Asiaten zu besetzen... ). "Katara" (Nicola Peltz) gehört außerdem zur T4 Besetzung.

Worauf ich mich bei T4 am meisten freue, ist das Product Placement. Ich bin gespannt, ob die chinesischen Geldgeber so großzügig sind, dass Bay gar nicht anders kann, als mindestens zwei Transformers (und ein Smartphone) chinesischen Fabrikats einzubauen... 
Nach der GM Flotte aus Teil 1, den peinlichen Chevy Twins aus Teil 2 und den kindisch coolen NoNames aus Teil 3 kann's ja nicht schlimmer werden. Aber es wäre dermaßen offensichtlich, dass es mir unangenehm auffiele.


----------



## soranPanoko (5. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ja, wir haben ja schon oft gesehen das dummerweise diese "Fans" nur Star Trek nie gesehen haben! Oder wie will man erklären das man Dinge am Film kritisiert die in TOS entweder auch vorgekommen sind oder sogar noch schlimmer waren


 Natürlich hat man dass, wo sieht man z.b. TOS raumschiffe die ganze zeit rumballern und co  Das konnte sich auch Paramount garnicht leisten ... Man hat dort Probleme eher durch diplomatie gelöst (und manchmal durfte Kirk sich kloppen), Star trek war keine Action Serie ... Und selbst in Deep Space Nine, wo man sich auch mal einen Krieg getraut hat war Action wirklich Mangelware...



> Und wieder geht das fadenscheinige Argument um, dass nur jene Leute sich  für den Regieposten eignen, die linientreue ST-Fans sind und der  erzkonservativen Fanbase in den Hintern kriechen. Super, Ingo !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, aber es gibt einen unterschied, ob man jemanden dran lässt, der Star Trek mag und somit auch die Stärken übernimmt, oder jemanden, der mit Star trek nicht anfangen kann (Was Abrams selbst gesagt hat) und mal eben alles auf den kopf stellt, damit es eben so ist, wie es ihm gefällt.

man muss niemanden in den Arsch krieschen, nur man sollte Star trek Star Trek sein lassen ... Und wenn man mit Star Trek nichts anfangen kann ist man vollkommen ungeeignet, einen Star Trek film zu machen  Das gilt für alle anderen genre auch, wer keine Disneyfilme mag sollte keine Disneyfilme machen usw.

Wenn etwas so wie es ist nichtmehr ankommt, dann sollte man es auch einfach mal ruhen lassen. Man muss nicht alles ausschlachen bis zum geht nicht mehr... Alternativ kann man ein "Reboot" wie bei BSG machen, das dann überhauptnichtsmehr mit dem Orginal zu tun hat und sich ne eigene Fanbase schaffen kann. Da gibt es kaum ein Fan von der Orginalserie, der sich groß an der neuen Version stört, einfach schon, weil es vollkommen unabhängig voneinaander ist. Da ist BSG 1980 schon weitaus mehr verhasst 
Das Orginale Universum so derart (und vollkommen unnötig) zu Verunstallten kann nunmal eigenen Fans vor den Kopf stoßen ... Zum glück ist die reaktion nicht so extrem wie bei Marvel, wo man schon todesdrohungen bekommt weil man Peter Parker sterben lies



> ur Erinnerung, das ist der Inder, der nicht die Eier gehabt hat, die Rolle des Avatar mit einem Asiaten zu besetzen...



Das war noch das kleinste Problem des Films  Im Serie sieht er auch nicht gerade Asiatisch aus ... Optisch ist Aang wohl der Character,, der seinem vorbild noch am ähnlihten sieht ... Mal zum vergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da war aber so ziemlich alles andere Unterirdisch, inclusiv des Schauspielerischen Telents der darsteller ...


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Natürlich hat man dass, wo sieht man z.b. TOS raumschiffe die ganze zeit rumballern und co  Das konnte sich auch Paramount garnicht leisten ... Man hat dort Probleme eher durch diplomatie gelöst (und manchmal durfte Kirk sich kloppen), Star trek war keine Action Serie ... Und selbst in Deep Space Nine, wo man sich auch mal einen Krieg getraut hat war Action wirklich Mangelware...


 
jup
du hast wirklich Star Trek laaange nicht mehr gesehen 
Entweder solltest mal Mission Log: A Roddenberry Star Trek Podcast durchhören oder auf ZDFneo die Remasterd Fassung, auch wenn es warscheinlich weh tut feststellen zu müssen, das in TOS meistens geballert wird, 55 Redshirts drauf gehen und vorallem Computer kaputtgequatscht werden und Diplomatie idr. über Kanonenbootpolitik statt findet.
Mal abgesehen davon das im Film Anfang und ganz zum Schluss in ST Schiffskämpfe statt finden und das auch schonmal deswegen weil Spezialeffekte billiger sind als damals ende der Sechtziger, was sich selbst in den Klassischen Filmen ändert, siehe den Zweitbesten ST-Film Zorn des Kahns, was mich auch wieder zu meinem Punkt bringt, das nach der Logik der Nasen *Star Trek schon lange nicht mehr Star Trek sein kann*


----------



## Lukecheater (5. August 2013)

Könnnten die Moderatoren hier im Forum mal so gut sein und in Zukunft alles was durch den Namen Abrams in einer großangelegten Offtopic-Diskussion mündet unterbinden? Ich weiß  nicht wie viele Threads hier irgendwann nicht mehr lesbar wurden, weil eine riesige Trekkie-Diskussion über Abrams ausgebrochen ist, obwohl im Titel nichts mit Abrams oder Star Trek zu finden ist.
Ich finds nervig


----------



## Enisra (5. August 2013)

wenn die Leute, die zuletzt vor 5 Jahren Star Trek gesehn haben mal aufhören würden so zu tun als wär Abrahms schlecht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2013)

@ Luke

Weiss auch nicht, aber irgendwie schaffen es immer irgendwelche Spezis, total vom Thread-Thema abzukommen.

Transformers 4 -> Michael Bay -> STAR WARS -> Abrams -> STAR TREK 

Du könntest einen Thread über Johnny Depps aktuellen "Lone Ranger" öffnen, dann ist nur es eine Frage der Zeit, bis dann wieder ein wehleidiger oder beleidigter TNG-Nerd über das aktuelle ST lästert.


----------



## svd (5. August 2013)

Lass mich überlegen... Johnny Depp -> Abrams, der Depp -> STAR TREK. Ja, stimmt.


----------



## Lukecheater (5. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Luke
> 
> Weiss auch nicht, aber irgendwie schaffen es immer irgendwelche Spezis, total vom Thread-Thema abzukommen.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das ist wohl leider so


----------

